# Pen Box Buy UPDATE



## Monty (Nov 9, 2006)

For those that missed it in a previous post, Novel shipped me extra single inserts instead of the double inserts. I went ahead and shipped what I had so no one would be waiting on boxes. 
I received the double inserts yesterday and they will ship today via 1st class mail in a plain brown wrapper so your SO won't know what's in the package.[}]


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 14, 2006)

Mannie,
Got the double inserts in the mail today.  Did you need me to send you anything for the extra postage?

Thanks.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Mannie, got the double inserts. How do you want me to pay the postage? 

Thanks,


----------



## Monty (Nov 15, 2006)

Don't worry about the postage. It was minimal and would cost more in trouble and PP fees than it's worth.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Mannie, next time I order Ca all add a little on (if I remember).


----------

